# Driving Directions



## less than five (Jan 23, 2014)

Hay Monti, need driving directions. I,m coming down route (75s) to (275) then I,m lost. which way on (275)?


----------



## scootr117 (Dec 7, 2005)

http://redmosquitoraceway.com/hours/

Here is a map... It's about two hours from Springfield


----------

